

Drop the transitions, give realistic UI feedback on :active - bfred_it
http://bfred.it/notes/2014/give-realistic-ui-feedback-on-active/

======
bfred_it
This is my first article, it's about something that has bothered me in the
last few months: Transitions. It's easy to add them and as easy to forget to
remove them where they are not needed.

Feel free to comment on it or call BS. I'm here to learn. :)

------
snarfy
I love it, and I hate all the UI candy that has crept into everyday existence.
Give me instant feedback. It's sad that my 2.4ghz quad xeon feels slower than
my old 7mhz Amiga 500 did.

------
_frog
The second example how OS X has handled dropdown menus for some time now and
it feels like a perfect compromise. Menus will pop in instantly, and fade away
when they're dismissed.

~~~
bfred_it
You're right! I hadn't realized
[http://i.imgur.com/83usTG1.gif](http://i.imgur.com/83usTG1.gif)

